# Has anyone used Yakult?



## ...Mani... (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi
My father is fond of drinking yakult. He buys them in big packing its always in plenty in my home. Pigeon probiotics are not available here so can I use yakult for my pigeons?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dairy and sugar are not suggested to give to birds in general . just because something has probiotics in it does not make it good for another species. getting probiotics just for birds is prolly the best way to go .


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi

I wouldn't use yakult for pigeons. First its a diary based product,I think. Pigeons are not designed to consume diary products. They're not good for them. Second its sweet in taste. Any artificial flavoured/colored or sweet product given in continuation to pigeons will cause yeast/fungal overgrowth in pigeons. Third,the species of bacteria that is in yakult for humans maynot be ideal for pigeons(I'm not sure what species of bacteria is there in yakult). So no,Yukult is not gd for pigeons


Ok, a off topic question,Does your father benefit from yakult?


----------



## ...Mani... (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Spirit and Jass for replies. Ok now I understand but if dairy products are not good then why do curd or yougurt is recommended for pigeons.

Jass: my father do talk of a little help in digestion not any big difference in health. He likes its taste


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Only fresh,plain,unflavoured and fat free yogurt can be used as a probiotic for pigeons. Yogurt from GOATS MILK suits pigeons best. Pigeons can't digest diary product. Some people even give whey to their pigeons once a week,I don't.
Yogurt is used for its friendly bacteria. Yes it does have things that pigeons don't need and digest. If used wisely these unwanted things won't kill your birds overnight. They will cause a diarrhea which the friendly bacteria in yogurt covers up. You can say its goodness way overpowers its badness. And only half a teaspoon is intented to be used per pigeon when he needs it. Unless a desert spoon for a flock of 30-40 is enough once/twice a week. I personally won't recommend its continous usage though.

Only probiotics which are specially made for pigeons are best for them,unfortunately in India we don't have any.


----------



## ...Mani... (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.
What exactly do you wanna say? Is yoghurt good or bad for pigeons? Can it be used for pigeons or not?

What probiotic do you use?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yogurt maybe used for healthy pigeons as a probiotic. Because a healthy pigeon will cope up with the dairy in it. But I would not use yogurt regularly for my pigeons. Its not as good as they propogate it. Yes Goat's milk is easier to digest so yogurt from goat's milk maybe fine. 

I would advice you to leave yogurt and use probiotics. I use "Gut Well" probiotics by Venky's. What you're gonna do when you've got no other choices?


----------



## ...Mani... (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok thanks for the help.
I will try to look for probiotics then


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Econorm ... from Dr. Reddy's can I use it as probiotic to pigeons or VSL3 plz suggest


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This thread is 3 years old. Starting a new thread may get more answers to the question.


----------

